# SS 27.04.19 - Martinu #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Bohuslav Martinu **(1890 - 1959)*

Symphony No. 4, H. 305
1. _Poco moderato
_2. _Scherzo. Allegro vivo. Trio. Moderato_
3. _Largo_
4. _Poco allegro_

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another Weekend is upon so another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's Czech composer Bohuslav Martinu's Fourth Symphony. I've heard this one a few times but it's been several years so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone can find a recording and join in. There are several performances on YouTube but I'll post one here as well.





Jiri Belohlavek/BBC Symphony Orchestra

I'll be listening to this one:







Bryden Thomson/Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Cornelius Meister ORF Vienna Radio Symphony. I really enjoyed Meister's set so I'll happily return to it.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This one and spotify again


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a couple of sets, so will give Jarvi and the Bambergers a spin.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Jarvi will be my choice.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

One of the greatest Symphonies of the twentieth century.

Martin Turnovský for me.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I have all the symphonies conducted by Jarvi and Neumann but I will listen to m latest purchase from this set.










Alan Gilbert should record the 6.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Love Martinu. Have been reading more about his personal life than listening to his music recently. An enigmatic man who wrote superb music. Haven't heard no. 4 in a while so am very interested to hear this again. I'll listen to Belohlavek and Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

This symphony will surely delight most of participants this time. An energetic work and full of life. Bryden Thomson for me too.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Cornelius Meister ORF Vienna Radio Symphony. I really enjoyed Meister's set so I'll happily return to it.


Yes this version for me too


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Neumann is my first choice for Martinu, usually (or Jarvi - I have both sets) so I'll go with him. I was going to play a random disc of the 4th, I have in my CD racks, with Walter Weller and some Belgium orchestra but my memory of that is that it was very hard-driven but lacking any real depth. Neumann and the Czech PO, on the other hand, plays with such beauty its hard to not enjoy this performance.









If you'd prefer Martinu delivered with drive then try Weller's, uncharacteristicly charmless, acount (below). If Weller would have conducted this performance with the warmth, beauty and style of his Beethoven cycle it would have been far more successful.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Turnovsky for me. This is a great recording, along with an incredible performance of the Piano Concerto No. 4.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Thomson and the SNO.....having been again made aware of the impressive effectiveness of their Chandos recordings earlier in the week with my first encounter with their interpretation of Nielsen's 3rd and 5th.

Will not turn away from any excuse to listen to Martinu so I will (if time allows) also listen to both Jarvi and Belohlavek.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

What a marvellous work....anyone chancing upon this thread who has not heard this symphony before-do yourself a big big favour!


(if as apparent on other threads composers such as Bruch can attract partisan acclaim then I am only intending to redress the balance!)


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Just listened to this, full of attacks not apparent in Bělohlávek's other three. Really enjoying it!


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not very familiar with Martinu's orchestral works, but those that I have heard (especially the Fifth Symphony) have always been very impressive. This one was no exception, though I don't think it distinguishes itself quite as much as its successor. Will definitely be giving it another listen soon (maybe a different recording -- today I heard Jarvi/the Bambergers).


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a wonderful piece, I thoroughly enjoyed hearing it again (Meister). Thank you for suggesting it, RDB.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Last minute change of selection, Jarvi was substituted by this recording which, can you believe, I forgot I had - my only excuse is I tend to think of this disc as being a disc of vocal music.

An excellent Symphony.

View attachment 117318


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

having listened yesterday to Thomson and the RSO I am now listening to Belohlavek and the BBC SO......in my opinion nothing to choose between them, reassuring that such a wonderful work is served by a range of effective performances.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> having listened yesterday to Thomson and the RSO I am now listening to Belohlavek and the BBC SO......in my opinion nothing to choose between them, reassuring that such a wonderful work is served by a range of effective performances.


(on reflection perhaps Belohlavek might be described as more 'muscular'-had never occurred to me before but this symphony might be heard as exhibiting a similar intensity to Walton's 1st-just a thought!)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

jim prideaux said:


> (on reflection perhaps Belohlavek might be described as more 'muscular'-had never occurred to me before but this symphony might be heard as exhibiting a similar intensity to Walton's 1st-just a thought!)


Jim, If you like Belohlavek's approach to Martinu you'll like his Brahms Czech PO cycle too. I've gotta admit to liking a lot of his recordings.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

jim prideaux said:


> (on reflection perhaps Belohlavek might be described as more 'muscular'-had never occurred to me before but this symphony might be heard as exhibiting a similar intensity to Walton's 1st-just a thought!)


Couldn't agree more. I often hear finesse rather than meatiness in Bělohlávek's Martinů. Just listen to his Trio section in the Scherzo of No. 4 (esp. in his Czech/Chandos recording).


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Kiki said:


> Just listened to this, full of attacks not apparent in Bělohlávek's other three. Really enjoying it!


Yes, there's a really positive bounce and rawness to that "old" Bělohlávek recording. I don't think much of the Fifth on that CD! Bělohlávek Is best in the 4th Symphony on Chandos, I reckon. Thomson is also at his best there. I'll be honest, and say that, while this is my equal favourite Martinů Symphony, alongside No.5, I don't actually have a clear favourite recording. Bělohlávek on Chandos if forced to choose.....


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Incidentally, the oldest Martinů 4th in my collection, is the 1948 recording by Rafael Kubelík. A very dark grim reading (maybe the very very dated recording contributes significantly to that?), closer in spirit to Martinů 3. He makes a big case for the darkness of the slow movement, it doesn't have to be all happy and sunny as a symphony.....


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Listening to the recording recommended in the OP (Youtube link). It's quite good, almost Mahlerian, no? Albeit in a more condensed form, maybe.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> Incidentally, the oldest Martinů 4th in my collection, is the 1948 recording by Rafael Kubelík. A very dark grim reading (maybe the very very dated recording contributes significantly to that?), closer in spirit to Martinů 3. He makes a big case for the darkness of the slow movement, it doesn't have to be all happy and sunny as a symphony.....


Great point! Kubelik's slow movement does sound like the horror from the third symphony. The attack in the first two movements are also merciless (and is even faster than the super-fast Turnovský/1965). Only the finale resorts to something more common place among latter conductors. An anti-climax? A reflection on the war? I've no idea, but I find Kubelik's view very interesting.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I listened to both recordings of the 4th that I have - Jarvi and Belohlovek (BBC on Onyx). Both seemed to be good performances, but overall I liked the latter a bit more.

As for the symphony, it's imaginative, energetic and even quite kinetic in places, with lots of melodies and interesting orchestral effects. It's laid out pretty much in standard symphonic form, so it's easy to follow. Still, my reaction is _to some extent_ a bit like Albert Einstein's reaction to Brahms: "Most of his works have for me no inner persuasiveness. I do not understand why it was necessary to write them."

Not sure I can explain that exactly, but if my reaction is shared by others, that may explain why a composer with so much going for his works seems, nevertheless, consigned to second-tier status in 20th-century music.


----------

